# Same battery with different badge costs MORE!



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Beware of being ripped off because of a brand name.
I not so long ago bought a Numax sealed leisure battery XV31MF at what I thought to be a good price delivered AT THE TIME.
I've been looking for another the same and ebay came up cheaper than Tanya batteries whome I bough from last time.
I've since found another seller with the IDENTICAL spec and still XV31MF but branded alphaline and considerably cheaper equating to free delivery at least.


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

yep it's mad, Halfwits sell rebadged bosch batteries and are generally more expensive than if you buy bosch else where, for example 110Ah bosch at costco is just under £100. Same battery different label in halfwits £140! Gulp!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I've emailed the seller for further info.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Batteries are graded (and priced) by how long the seller is prepared to guarantee them for - so I guess they check them in some way for how good they expect them to be over time.

The good ones are given 3/4/5year guarantees and priced accordingly the ones expected to be "dodgy" are given 1/2year guarantees and sold for less.

A bit like Swiss watches - unregulated ones are cheap, the expensive bit is "tuning" them to keep good time and that takes time and cost lots of money.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

They both have 3 yrs in this case.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

after the recent failure of our habitation battery at 2 1/2 years I wouldnt even consider a Numax battery again.
Last vans battery was changed at 5 years Exide so I guess if you pay cheapo prices you get cheapo batteries so the numax was replaced by an Exide


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Which model numax was it?


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Dont know offhand it was an 85AHr one (colour red) that Autosleepers fitted as standard when new


----------

